# "Inside RCI" -- Any more RCI secrets?



## JudyS (Nov 1, 2010)

As many of you already know, TUG members discovered a page online that describes the new RCI "points lite" system. That find is being discussed in the following thread, with a link to the "secret" page in the 2nd post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133564

This newly discovered page seems to be part of a series of pages called "Inside RCI."  Has anyone here ever heard of "Inside RCI" before? 

Using Google, I have found a number of other "Inside RCI" pages, but most don't have anything particularly interesting on them. However, I haven't had time to search thoroughly. The main "Inside RCI" page for U.S. residents seems to be:
http://app.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/

There seem to be different versions of "Inside RCI" for different regions.  Here are some of the pages I've found:
http://www.insiderciweeks.co.uk/
http://www.rcispecials.com.au/rciweeksinfo/

And, here's an interesting page that shows world availability. Unfortunately, it hasn't been updated since 2009!  http://www.rcispecials.com.au/


----------



## krj9999 (Nov 1, 2010)

That page isn't a secret anymore.  One of my resorts has provided the link to the enhancements page to me.

Inside RCI seems to just be how to maximize your weeks membership value.  

Welcome to Inside RCI!
This unique set of informational pages will provide you with tips to help you get the most value from your RCI Weeks membership. Be sure to check back often, as new content will be added frequently


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 1, 2010)

The link was in an email that RCI sent on September 9th.  (Actually it said "Go to RCI.com/WeeksEnhancements for an overview of what's coming soon!" and that page redirects to the page mentioned above.)


----------



## JudyS (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh well, so much for this being some sort of major leak of RCI info!  I'm surprised they are openly distributing this information before the official debut of "points lite," though!


----------

